# Yeast Infections with Florastor and FemFlora



## wearyone

In September I tried FemFlora from Puritan's Pride but acquired a yeast infection from it so had to stop it. Then this month I tried Florastor and the same thing happened so had to stop it too. I am so disappointed as these probiotics were helping with the IBS-D. Am still taking Align, however, with no problems. Just wondering if anybody else had similar experiences with these? Not sure if I should have posted this under Women's Health Issues, but since it is basically about probiotics, I posted it here. Wearyone


----------



## jammedia

I was taking Florastor with great success for a couple of months combined with Digestive Advantage. I'm IBS-C with occasional D. I got two yeast infections during the time I was on the Florastor so I tried going with just Digestive Advantage for awhile but that did not work at all. So I went back on the Florastor and once again got a yeast infection. I'm not sure why this is because everyone says it should do the opposite and protect from yeast infections but this was not how it worked for me. I am now taking Nature's Way Primadophilus® Optima as well as the Primadophilus Reuturi and I'm taking Symbion. (I know that's crazy expensive.) However, it is working well now for two weeks. Also, I found with Florastor that it stopped working after a couple of months and then when I stopped it and started it again a month later it worked again (except for the yeast infections.) So far I am not experiencing any yeast infections with the new probiotics. I have also ordered Align but I'm waiting to see how this combo works and for how long before I try it. Maybe you have to mix them up because your body gets used to them? I don't know. All I know is that right now for the last two weeks my current combination is working great! No constipation, I go every day and not one epsiode where I have severe cramping and have to run for the bathroom with extreme D. I'm very happy for now. Hope this helps.Melissa


----------



## wearyone

Thanks jammedia - Yes, that helps a lot as I thought it was just me. I have an upcoming doctor's appt for this nasty little problem and I'm going to tell her about the Florastor. That's when the yeast infections became chronic. Glad you've found the right combo for you. Wearyone


----------

